# Get Your Fleece On At Ryonet Oct/Nov Screen Printing Workshops



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Those attending Ryonet Screen Print Experience classes during the months of October and November get an extra bonus. The classes cover how to print on fleece and polyester performance fabrics, and Hanes supplies the shirts. 

Each student will receive a Hanes P170 EcoSmart 50/50 Fleece crew neck and a 4820 Cool Dri 100% polyester T-shirt to take home. (Sizes will vary, personal size is not guaranteed.)

With cooler temps, printers will be getting orders for a wide range of fleece, and this class ensures they will be able to print on any blend or polyester with professional results every time. 

In addition to printing on fleece and performancewear, the class also covers all the basics including creating artwork, prepress screen prep, registration, screen printing techniques, screen cleaning, and specialty options such as waterbase, discharge, and foils. 

You can sign up for the class closest to you by visiting Screen Printing Classes And Courses | ScreenPrinting.com by Ryonet.

View the video at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rIGmDlh7_o&feature=youtu.be.

To contact, call (800) 314-3690; email: [email protected] or visit Screen Printing Supplies & Equipment | ScreenPrinting.com by Ryonet.


----------

